# Hour meter on a snow blower



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Why not?
I added an hour meter tonight and tested it out. It was easy to add on as I have 12VDC under the dash.
Because the machine is new I decided it would be fun to see the hours click away as I walk the driveway and sidewalks after every storm. Plus if something does break or wear out, I can gauge how long the replacement part most likely will last.
The only hard part doing this was to find the location to mount this and of course I had to make a bracket. 
I found a piece of aluminum then drilled a hole in it then just took a coarse file and opened the hole up. I added threaded holes so I can bolt it up to the machine. The location was under the dash, as that's the smartest place to protect it somewhat from the weather.

Of course I made a simple movie on youtube...:happy:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice neat job, I like it.ccasion14:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Well done mod, will come in handy.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I recently bought one of those units on eBay for my heating system's Oil Burner, and was a little disappointed that it didn't have a re-set . . . . but I'll get over it.

Does yours have a re-set ?


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

Capital idea. Just bought the parts, but went with an AC compatible unit to simplify my life a bit.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nothing wrong with installing one, if you feel like it.
but on the other hand, its pretty useless on a snowblower! 
because:

An hour meter's main purpose is to track hours for maintenance, so you know when things need to be done.
For something like a garden tractor, that gets a lot of use in one season, you might want to keep track of hours in case you need to do an oil change and overall lube/grease _more than once a season._.
that's a good thing to be aware of.

But a snowblower? Unless you own a commercial snowblowing business, the average snowblower will never come *close* to reaching "maximum hours" needed for a new round of maintenance, in one season.
The average homeowner snowblower simply gets its oil changed, and gets its inspection/adjustment/lube/grease job, once a year, whether it needs it or not..

and with that once a year schedule, it is going to have all that work done waaaaaaaay sooner than it technically needs it!  
which is a totally good thing..we *should* be doing all that once a year, its very good for the health of the machine.
but..on an hour basis, we are doing it way sooner than the machine really needs it, from an "hours of use" perspective.

And that is why 99% of snowblowers never have an hour meter! 
its because they simply don't need one.

but again, if you feel like it, just for your own curiosity, nothing wrong it at all! 
but it has no actual practical use..
you should *not* go two, three or four years without doing an oil change or that other annual maintenance, just because hours of use are low in one year, that would be bad.

Scot


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

JD in NJ said:


> Capital idea. Just bought the parts, but went with an AC compatible unit to simplify my life a bit.



ooh i like that idea. i was thinking about adding one to my ariens 1032 with a predator but since i have a battery for handwarmers, led lights, and an alarm system the thing would always just keep ticking away. with the ac one you can just hook it up to the lighting coil and have the hour meter only run when the engine is running


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I would like to do this but need help with buying an hour meter. My blower stays at our mountain home so I don't have access to it right now.
Toro 928 HD OHXE 2017, heated grips and head light.

What voltage? AC/DC?

Any body know?


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

mrfixit said:


> I would like to do this but need help with buying an hour meter. My blower stays at our mountain home so I don't have access to it right now.
> Toro 928 HD OHXE 2017, heated grips and head light.
> 
> What voltage? AC/DC?
> ...


I got one that should be compatible with just about anything. AC, DC, anywhere from 6 to 80 volts: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ITAJE4K/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks JD.
I would prefer something smaller.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

I just liked the look of this one, and my blower is big enough that I think this will look appropriate. My primary criteria were:

It will run on the AC my blower is already putting out
It's a mechanical unit, not requiring power to show the display.

The chrome bezel is just a cool added touch.

I have the advantage that I have a small mill in my workshop and I will be able to fabricate a bracket with relative ease. A boring bar makes easy (not quick, but easy) work of making the hole I need.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You can also get one that's an hour meter/Tach so you can check that the engine is running at it's full RPM. It only clocks hours when the engine is running as it picks up the spark plug pulses. Best part is now they have them with replaceable batteries. I've had them on my riders and rototiller for years. They work great and they're cheap. No wiring to run other than the one to the ignition wire.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Vermont007 said:


> I recently bought one of those units on eBay for my heating system's Oil Burner, and was a little disappointed that it didn't have a re-set . . . . but I'll get over it.
> 
> Does yours have a re-set ?


No. It's clicks away until dead. I wanted one without the internal battery. The LED type will lose time when the battery dies.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> you should *not* go two, three or four years without doing an oil change or that other annual maintenance, just because hours of use are low in one year, that would be bad.
> 
> Scot


The meter for me is to judge time walking the machine around. I don't gauge it for oil and grease.

I normally service it in late March when I think the snow is gone. Sometimes I changed the oil more than once in a season if I notice that white cream on the oil dip stick. Oil is cheap insurance that the engine will last your lifetime. Since I'm 55 I could now say that


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

mrfixit said:


> Thanks JD.
> I would prefer something smaller.


This is the one I put on. It takes a 1 x 1 1/2 inch opening (actually it's metric so the openings are slightly smaller on both sides. Mine is working on DC.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01E06V7QK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

I've used the ones Kiss4aFrog mentioned above. It works great and is especially easy for machines that don't have an onboard electrical system.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Where do they sell those with a tac?


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Ebay, Amazon should have them.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I thought about an hour meter when I repowered, but then I said... no. I keep track on paper. After about 5 1/2 seasons I have about 36:22. It is not exact, but it's close enough for me.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

Kielbasa said:


> I thought about an hour meter when I repowered, but then I said... no. I keep track on paper. After about 5 1/2 seasons I have about 36:22. It is not exact, but it's close enough for me.


I sincerely wish I was organized and together enough to do that. The more automation in my life the better.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Here's one packers fan hmy: with replaceable battery. 
https://www.amazon.com/Tachometer-Waterproof-Motorcycles-Tractors-Lawnmowers/dp/B01J9YSJJG/ref=sr_1_13?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1484064003&sr=1-13


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Found this.

Tach Hour Meter - motocross engine hour meter tach tachometer golf cart battery charge indicator Meter Countdown Timer

They have them for every type of info you would like, including temperature.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

ih8thepackers said:


> Where do they sell those with a tac?


I purchased mine off Ebay.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

I wonder if I could wire one up so it's plug and play on my EFI. I'd hate to splice wires on a new unit.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

For the snowblower enthusiast who has everything. 
Provides indication of rpm, speed, lap times, gear, one temperature, satellite reception and the data from the connected expansions...








$499:yahoo:

https://cometkartsales.com/AIM-Mychron-5-Basic-Kart-Gauge-with-GPS.html


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats basic?


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I purchased mine off Ebay.


Do you happen to have a link or see a similar posting on ebay for another? I might experiment making it pnp instead of hardwiring.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It is plug and play. All you need to do is mount the unit and run the wire to the ignition wire and wrap it around the ignition wire a few turns and you're good to go. It doesn't need to be attached to the machines wiring at all.
I normally don't post links to eaby because they expire so quickly.

Search : https://www.google.com/search?q=small+engine+tachometer+ebay&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## danmp (Nov 23, 2016)

I had this one on my yz motocross, Since I don't have it anymore I installed it on my snowblower. Work great, show rpm and hour of use. Cheap and good.

Digital Engine Tach Tachometer Hour Meter Inductive for Motorcycle Motor LS | eBay


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

> Nothing wrong with installing one, if you feel like it.
> but on the other hand, its pretty useless on a snowblower!
> because:
> 
> ...


I realize this is an old thread but was wondering about hour meters today when blowing, so, this thread was helpful as was this ^^ post.

Though I see Ariens sells them for some models 🤷‍♀️

Ariens Sno-thro And Lawn Mower Hour Meter Kit - Ariens


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have this tach/hr meter installed on all 3 of my Ariens snow blowers. 
Cost less than $20.00, easy to install, replaceable battery and work great.
There are many makes and styles online to choose from.









Runleader Digital Hour Meter Tachometer, Maintenance Reminder, User Shutdown, Use for ZTR Lawn Mower Tractor Generator Marine Outboard ATV Motor Snowmobile and Gas Powered Equipment : Amazon.ca: Automotive


Runleader Digital Hour Meter Tachometer, Maintenance Reminder, User Shutdown, Use for ZTR Lawn Mower Tractor Generator Marine Outboard ATV Motor Snowmobile and Gas Powered Equipment : Amazon.ca: Automotive



www.amazon.ca


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I put one on my new machine. I wish I had them on all my blowers since new.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I just put a RunLeader tach/hour meter on my machine. Started the engine and it ran just about 3,580 to 3,600 rpm (these gauges always seem to vary the rpm a little. Need to tuck the signal wire out of sight. Did not want to drill holes so attached with provided velcro. Hopefully its position will not gather snow.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

how do you like the new machine so far?

How is the old engine coming?


----------



## distrbd (Dec 8, 2021)

Town said:


> I just put a RunLeader tach/hour meter on my machine. Started the engine and it ran just about 3,580 to 3,600 rpm (these gauges always seem to vary the rpm a little. Need to tuck the signal wire out of sight. Did not want to drill holes so attached with provided velcro. Hopefully its position will not gather snow.


I just bought the same brand but a different model tach/hour meter but have not installed it yet,, I keep my blower in a shed, I'm not sure how it'll perform when the temperature in the unheated shed drops to minus 10°, how well the display is going to show the RPM with a weak battery? are these devices reliable with all the snow when plowing?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

distrbd said:


> I just bought the same brand but a different model tach/hour meter but have not installed it yet,, I keep my blower in a shed, I'm not sure how it'll perform when the temperature in the unheated shed drops to minus 10°, how well the display is going to show the RPM with a weak battery? are these devices reliable with all the snow when plowing?


I bought a RunLeader last year for my Platinum and had no problems with it. It was in my unheated garage and temperatures got down below -30 C and it still works now. No problems with battery since it is over a year old now. Easy to change battery which is readily available. Instrument always works as soon as engine started. When engine stops the total hours of operation is displayed, then you can turn it off. I accumulated 60.5 hours last year. My new one keeps displaying total hours and does not turn off, but battery rated for a year and a half. I plan on changing battery next fall. Memory is maintained when battery is replaced. When instrument is mounted horizontally it accumulates snow so i mounted the new one at an angle to see if there is an improvement. Typically the rpm displayed has about a 30 rpm variation using 0.5 second display, never tried the 1 second display option. Good luck.


----------



## tek9tim (Jan 17, 2021)

distrbd said:


> I just bought the same brand but a different model tach/hour meter but have not installed it yet,, I keep my blower in a shed, I'm not sure how it'll perform when the temperature in the unheated shed drops to minus 10°, how well the display is going to show the RPM with a weak battery? are these devices reliable with all the snow when plowing?


I run one on my snowbike (dirtbike but with a track & ski instead of tires), no issues over 5 winters. I spend more money for possibly no reason and go with the Trail Tech brand, but I know they'll hold up for powersports. Takes cold temps fine, no issues with snow and water. I don't watch it for RPM, just a maintenance timer. Double sided gorilla tape has held both it and my temp gauge in place for the 5 years with no problems. I did use acetone to clean up, and a heat gun to warm everything up when I applied them.


----------



## distrbd (Dec 8, 2021)

I thought about making a box for it out of copper or thin aluminum sheets and cut a window on the box for the display (covered with a pc of Plexiglas), the box then can be mounted anywhere on the blower, the battery will still be accessed by removing a couple of screws,. regardless of how much snow lands on it.
I know some may think it's an overkill but I'm retired/always looking for projects and love working with metal.


----------

